# I need emergency help please!, reef system is at 90f



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Well normal conditions my tank is right around 80-83 (due to running 800 watts of MH) My main tank is 150gallon

I bought a 90 gallon tank on craigs list and thought it would be cool to plumb the 90 downstairs and pump it upstairs for a full 240 gallon system.

I did all the plumbing and purchased this pump
1 HP, 3400 GPH Dirty Water Submersible Pump with Float

2 days later (today) i noticed my coral seemed to look fine but my large naso tang was darting back and forth obviously agitated (this is not like her).

I went down to the sump and low and behold the temp was 91 degrees!!!!!!

I cut the pump off and right now the tank is running on powerheads only. I drilled some holes in a leftover college dorm fridge I had and currently running 100 feet of 3/8 plastic pipe through it as a makeshift chiller. The only problem is the flow is way to slow to actually work if the pump was going.

Im running the makeshift chiller off this pump:
Lifegard Aquatics Quiet One Aquarium Water Pump

quite one 4000


what can i do for long term success short of buying a 400 dollar chiller?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

The first pump you linked to looks like a sump pump and if so I dont believe they are ment to run continuous so that might be some of the problem but not sure. I might consider trying to add something like the 100 gallon stock tank and plumbing it into the 90 and then getting an external return pump. I am surprised the 90 gallon got that warm being in the basement unless the pump you linked to is causeing it. I would consider one of thses pumps if you plan on keeping the basement sump.
ReeFlo External Pump Details)
ReeFlo External Pump Details)


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

the main reason i bought that pump was that acording to a couple people i spoke with it can easily run 24/7 however they werent using it on a fishtank and therefor prolly didnt notice the water temperature being high.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

OK its just that I always thought that if a pump had a float valve to run they werent meant to run 24/7. I have setup a few reefs with basement sumps here in MI and never had a problem with heat thats why I was thinking the pump is the problem. I would hook the pump back up after you get the temp down and watch it close and see if it will hold the temp because I have seen it done that way and it worked just set it as cold as you can and make sure its sealed up good to hold the cold in.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

the pump is defiantly the problem here, the price was amazing (60 bucks) but with such hot output its obviously not going to work for me. If there another option under 200 dollars?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well how high are you having to pump from the sump to tank


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

10.5 feet head


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have heard of people useing this one and I dont remember hearing any complaints about it.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

which one? you didnt post it?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

*blue sorry I guess it would help if I posted the link, dam old age is getting to me 

Submersible Koi Pond Pump JPP-12000 - Buy Submersible Koi Pond Pump | www.allpondpumps.com


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

you think i should look more into pond pumps for that much water volume and that much head?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I was looking at price but for a submersible I would probably look into a Mag 18 or Mag 24.

Mag Drive pumps by Danner Supreme - Salty Critter - Your Saltwater Specialists

I prefer externals like the Reeflow pumps but they do cost a few bucks.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

you think a mag24 would do the trick? thats a lot less then what the reeflow was looking like


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

The Mag 24 will give about 1000 GPH at 10-11 foot head so that should be plenty. What do you have in the 90 gallon???


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

well keep in mind the system all together is 240 gallons, the 90 gallon is just the refugium, It's got some sand and rock, macro algea, and a troublesome pencil urchin. some star fish, some feather dusters, bristle worms, etc


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have always tried to get 4 times the total volume for the return from the sump as that gives the macro and skimmer time to do there jobs and then blast the flow in the display. The last one I did was a 180 with a 55 gallon for the skimmer and macro, 30 cube nitrate tank and then a 100 gallon stock tank full of rock and there was close to 12 foot head plus 6 foot lateral PVC and split to 2 lock lines and it worked excelent with a mag 36


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

good deal thanks for the help bro i really appreciate it  i was freaking out for a while. the fan + DIY chiller seems to have worked for the time being, now to bite the bullet and get a mag 24


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is a link to the tank I am talking about

mc8117 reef - Michigan Reefers

We didnt get another pic after it was completed but we dropped the 55 to the right side of the 100 gallon once he got his better skimmer online and cleaned up the plumbing some. Terry did have problems as with everything we had hooked up it was stripping to much out of the water column for his LPS's so we ended up putting the skimmer on a timer to run 14 hours on and 10 hours off and he added 2 tangs and started feeding heavy then all the LPS's started perking back up.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

nice tank, very nice indeed.


----------

